# Issues install Virtualbox OSE



## skitzot (Jan 17, 2012)

All,

I'm running into the following issues when trying to install Virtualbox-ose:


```
kBuild: Installing /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.0.14_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/sdk/bindings/glue/java/./Makefile.kmk
kmk: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/sys/kern/bus_if.m', needed by `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-
4.0.14_OSE/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/FreeBSDGeneratedKernelHeaders/bus_if.h'.  Stop.
kmk: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
kmk: *** Exiting with status 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```
I did some searching and looks like people were saying it was related to a missing lib32 install.  I apparently have lib32 installed (/usr/lib32) as following the self install instructions just tried to overwrite existing files.

Here's me:

```
[root@solidserver /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose]# uname -an
FreeBSD solidserver 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0 r230201: Mon Jan 16 10:10:05 CET 2012     
[email]root@box.vx.sk[/email]:/usr/obj/bsd/releng_9_0/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Any ideas on what could be wrong?

Its a fresh out of box install and I am a newbie to BSD, coming from Linux Land, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

It needs access to the source tree in /usr/src/ to build. You probably don't have the source tree installed.


----------



## skitzot (Jan 17, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It needs access to the source tree in /usr/src/ to build. You probably don't have the source tree installed.



Looks like I am, looks like i'm also missing cvsup.

I just use cvsup to sync src up right?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

skitzot said:
			
		

> Looks like I am, looks like i'm also missing cvsup.


Use csup(1) instead.



> I just use cvsup to sync src up right?


Yes, just make sure you check out the correct release tag.

RELENG_9 = 9.0-STABLE
RELENG_9_0 = 9.0-RELEASE


----------



## skitzot (Jan 18, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It needs access to the source tree in /usr/src/ to build. You probably don't have the source tree installed.




That did the trick.  Thanks!


----------



## FIlIPy65 (Jul 1, 2012)

In my case, I just installed src/sys to save disk space.

Thanks too!


----------

